# Photos: Climbing Perch, Sting Rays to........



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I was like "ooooo" and "aaaaa" and then I saw the last pic and just cracked up! I'm just trying to imagine Agassiz or Darwin or Regan describing one of those 'parrots'


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Those parrot cichlids look much better preserved than alive.









I love the sting ray under-belly. Reminds me so much of ALIEN the movie.
Anyway, that's it for today. Check out the P-Photos. I have some interesting bugs I took photo's of there.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here's a nice background. I use this one for my computer. Took it today.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great pics again Frank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's diffrent.....









what happened to that tig?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think those stuff dead fish things are just creepy as hell man


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Best lookin parrot cichlids I've seen


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn crazy pic,s men









some are really freaky


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

IMAGINE!!! that tig alive and swimming in your tank







omg








great pics Frank!!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Freaky yo!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thats serously the best parrot fish i've ever seen


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i think those stuff dead fish things are just creepy as hell man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree


----------

